# AMD Overdrive



## wiak (Nov 12, 2007)

anyone had some fun with this?
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/840/AMD_Overdrive_2.0.3.html

results 



> Perf  User
> 8699 Black Light
> 8131 mandelore
> 7727 erocker
> ...


----------



## panchoman (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 12, 2007)

i have i cant tweak my processor but i can mess w/ stuff hey theirs a bench optin who wants to compare scores?


----------



## wiak (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## wiak (Nov 12, 2007)

use TPUCapture and "alt + print screen"


----------



## panchoman (Nov 12, 2007)

wiak said:


> use TPUCapture and "alt + print screen"



is that for me???


----------



## wiak (Nov 12, 2007)

panchoman said:


> is that for me???



everyone dooh


----------



## erocker (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm going to test this out on my s939 board....


----------



## panchoman (Nov 12, 2007)

tpucapture??? i just hit print screen, and then paste it in paint & crop it. btw, i ran the installer again, it failed again, but got further:


----------



## wiak (Nov 12, 2007)

panchoman said:


> tpucapture??? i just hit print screen, and then paste it in paint & crop it. btw, i ran the installer again, it failed again, but got further:


you have to install using administrator account


----------



## panchoman (Nov 12, 2007)

i am the admin...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 12, 2007)

pancho - no idea what your doing wrong but heres mine


----------



## a111087 (Nov 12, 2007)

lol, it cannot detect my AMD CPU 
its Athlon XP 2500+


----------



## erocker (Nov 12, 2007)

Everything works for me except the tweaks.  Actually I can change my memory settings!  Here's my bench.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 12, 2007)

overdrive doesn't like me.. finally got it to work, but now it reads my cpu voltage wrong...






thats my becnh.. 






reads my pci e clock wrong..


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 12, 2007)

this is going to be very interesting. Wiak you should edit your first post to make a leader board


----------



## erocker (Nov 12, 2007)

Me too on the things you listed Pancho.  The memory tweaking works great though!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 12, 2007)

mine


----------



## erocker (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow, just wait till we get some phenoms!  Easy OC'ing, stress testing, and benching in one... I freaking love it!!!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 12, 2007)

i hate how software tries to determine the temperature of things that dont have sensors and screws up...





psu temp??? how the hell does it calculate that?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 12, 2007)

good point pancho lol  mine reads it as 32+/- 2 C either way.


----------



## mandelore (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## panchoman (Nov 12, 2007)

interesting..





orthos & the overdrive stability test both generated the same exact error when i dropped my ram to 4-4-4-12 using overdrive. thats good..


----------



## mandelore (Nov 12, 2007)

looking very good then. AMD has an all-in-one program for benching, overclocking, system monitoring, and posting screenies for comparisons


----------



## Dark_Webster (Nov 12, 2007)

I think that this program is great at all:


----------



## panchoman (Nov 12, 2007)

mandelore said:


> looking very good then. AMD has an all-in-one program for benching, overclocking, system monitoring, and posting screenies for comparisons



agreed. while its a good program, it still needs to be fine tuned. it doesn't read some things correctly, but other then that, its great! oh and another con... i wish i knew what half of the stuff in the memory tweaking section meant..


----------



## Black Light (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## wiak (Nov 12, 2007)

its mainly for 790F(X) and Phenoms
but it seams to work with older chips and chipsets to!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 12, 2007)

its a little screwy with pci e speeds. and i assume that since this isn't made for my chipset, thats why it cant tell me the other voltages, though i wish my cpu voltage would've been read correctly.

edit: is it just me or does my system make a weird noise everytime i hit apply in overdrive?? sounds like one of those old style printers when the paper moves through it sort of..


----------



## wiak (Nov 12, 2007)

its a nice tool, as you can change memory timings even on a AMD 690G chipset with only basic memory timing in bios 
if you change settings in overdrive it will apply in realtime thats way you might get a hickup or some noise


----------



## panchoman (Nov 12, 2007)

yeah.. but i wish i knew what half of the options on that memory tweak panel meant. have no clue what the whole second row of that panel means...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 12, 2007)

Here's my score


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 12, 2007)

Updated score a tad bit


----------



## pt (Nov 12, 2007)

my friend laptop
with a amd turion 64 mobile mk-38, 2200mhz
1gb of ddr2 at 667


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 13, 2007)

panchoman said:


> agreed. while its a good program, it still needs to be fine tuned. it doesn't read some things correctly, but other then that, its great! oh and another con... i wish i knew what half of the stuff in the memory tweaking section meant..



well iv seen alot of ppl complain in thsi thread about that same thing but if you go to downlaod it it says its for the 7xxx chipsets that are ready for phenom we cant honestly expect it to be fully compatable wih our hardware.........other than that i love the program and the design that sleek black and green mmmmm tasty.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 13, 2007)

i guess ill put my score in here as i am always up for a good competition

View attachment 10598


----------



## wiak (Nov 13, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> well iv seen alot of ppl complain in thsi thread about that same thing but if you go to downlaod it it says its for the 7xxx chipsets that are ready for phenom we cant honestly expect it to be fully compatable wih our hardware.........other than that i love the program and the design that sleek black and green mmmmm tasty.


+1 agree


----------



## Black Light (Nov 13, 2007)

the only temp wacko on mine is from my video card and I don't even have a mb with an ati chipset. Great little app.


I tweaked my comp and now I got 8834 pic updated above as well


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Nov 13, 2007)

Heres mine.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's mine. Not the best, but have a killer ram score. X2 3800+ @ 2.8GHz


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 13, 2007)

when I run the program,my computer restart ~~~~
I don't know why this happen?who know?


----------



## mandelore (Nov 13, 2007)

bit better


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Nov 13, 2007)

It says I have to run it as an admin, but I am an admin :S


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2007)

does anybody knows if this runs on an Nforce4 chipset?


----------



## Black Light (Nov 13, 2007)

it ran on my brothers Biostar 6100 AM2 with Nforce 410 chipset


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2007)

Excellent, I will give this a try 2moro


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 13, 2007)

I turned on the AOD thing at start and it was messing with my O/s bad.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2007)

FreedomEclipse said:


> does anybody knows if this runs on an Nforce4 chipset?


Yep, my board is nForce4.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 13, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Yep, my board is nForce4.




i have the same mobo as him and it works on mine


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> i have the same mobo as him and it works on mine



But can you OC within?  I cannot!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 13, 2007)

im at 3ghz silly besides looking at your specs...and thank you for the credit i appreciate it your not running that slow. at any rate an update!


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2007)

Update for me too. Still kickin ass in ram speed. These Ballistix rock. 1st run was at 935MHz 4-4-4-12, this run was at 1120MHz 5-5-5-15. Looks like this bench prefers the higher speeds, as opposed to lower and tighter.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2007)

Specs on the side.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey boose, what's your ram model #, and what's it set at? Also, is that a single core 3800+?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2007)

Single core 3800+ (NO OC KICKASS, so 2.4 gHz) 
Ram model...  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231065


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Single core 3800+ (NO OC KICKASS, so 2.4 gHz)
> Ram model...  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231065



Those stix are D9's. They'll OC like mad. Mine are D9 as well. What are yours running at? Mine will do 1000MHz 4-4-4-12 2.25V. Around 1150MHZ 5-5-5-15 on 2.3V, and if I push 2.4V, I've had them all the way up to 1200MHz, with a little headroom left.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Those stix are D9's. They'll OC like mad. Mine are D9 as well. What are yours running at? Mine will do 1000MHz 4-4-4-12 2.25V. Around 1150MHZ 5-5-5-15 on 2.3V, and if I push 2.4V, I've had them all the way up to 1200MHz, with a little headroom left.



Well aware...  I've been to well...  I remember for the CPU, I got to 3.2 ghz outside when it was -1c out (in Texas!) my computer did the best it had ever done...  and was stable...  till winter ended.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Well aware...  I've been to well...  I remember for the CPU, I got to 3.2 ghz outside when it was -1c out (in Texas!) my computer did the best it had ever done...  and was stable...  till winter ended.


You can't get any higher than 2.8 right now? I have my X2 3800+ running at 2.8 on my Freezer64 Pro


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 13, 2007)

update to my score i posted earlier

View attachment 10609


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2007)

Wile E said:


> You can't get any higher than 2.8 right now? I have my X2 3800+ running at 2.8 on my Freezer64 Pro



I am scared as hell to take the vcore past 1.5 volts.  And if it is not -1c outside, my CPU runs hotter...  at 2.8 ghz, it runs at about 35c idle (pretty nice).  Now if I go up to 3ghz in the house, well...  about 45c idle, and 53ish load.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I am scared as hell to take the vcore past 1.5 volts.  And if it is not -1c outside, my CPU runs hotter...  at 2.8 ghz, it runs at about 35c idle (pretty nice).  Now if I go up to 3ghz in the house, well...  about 45c idle, and 53ish load.


That's not that bad. It's about where mine loads to.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2007)

But you have a dualie, so I would be more scared if I have that...  cause you have a lower critical mass of cpu temp.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 13, 2007)

me gonna try... Downloading right now... I know i can't get a good OC because i am on a back-up PSU and using onboard video.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> But you have a dualie, so I would be more scared if I have that...  cause you have a lower critical mass of cpu temp.


Wait, what? If it's safe on my X2, it should be fine on your single. This chip is a year old, btw. Been runnin it at 2.8 from the start.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Wait, what? If it's safe on my X2, it should be fine on your single. This chip is a year old, btw. Been runnin it at 2.8 from the start.



This chip was bought the day AM2 came out...  I run at 2.6 weekends, 2.4 (stock) daily...  I minus well get the most out of it because I am getting a phenom when they come out...  So...  2.8 it is.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 13, 2007)

same here WILE E have had my chip for a little over a year been running 3ghz since day one on my freezer 64 never had any troubles with temps...i cant actually run 3.1 -3.2 during the nice and cool ohio winters


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 13, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> me gonna try... Downloading right now... I know i can't get a good OC because i am on a back-up PSU and using onboard video.



please help me understand how using onboard video is going to hinder your overclocking ability's..if anything i wuld think you could go a bit higher without the draw of a video card


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 13, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> But you have a dualie, so I would be more scared if I have that...  cause you have a lower critical mass of cpu temp.



i have pushed 1.6v into my dualie before.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> same here WILE E have had my chip for a little over a year been running 3ghz since day one on my freezer 64 never had any troubles with temps...i cant actually run 3.1 -3.2 during the nice and cool ohio winters


Lucky you. lol. This is the my chip's limit. No amount of voltage or low temps gets it higher. My apartment is about 65F right now, so temps aren't a big deal. Even 1.6V won't take it any higher. Why did I have to kill my 6000+?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 14, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have pushed 1.6v into my dualie before.



But you would not run it that way every day...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Lucky you. lol. This is the my chip's limit. No amount of voltage or low temps gets it higher. My apartment is about 65F right now, so temps aren't a big deal. Even 1.6V won't take it any higher. Why did I have to kill my 6000+?



How did you kill it?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> please help me understand how using onboard video is going to hinder your overclocking ability's..if anything i wuld think you could go a bit higher without the draw of a video card



Well i am not only using onbaord video but i am using a back-up PSU that is 380w and 12v@26a
Using onboard video doesn't let me go as high on this chip-set if i try than the screen fucks up and the computer hangs.Doesn't happen when using a video card. I don't know why.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> But you would not run it that way every day...


No, but 1.55V 24/7.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> How did you kill it?


What Athlon said. Core was soldered to the cap. 

Link in sig


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 14, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> How did you kill it?



he popped the top like it was a can of pringles


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> What Athlon said. Core was soldered to the cap.
> 
> Link in sig



O ya I say that a while ago...  pity...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2007)

I am using a N-force 4 and it works.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2007)

FTW


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 14, 2007)

nice one Dman


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2007)

The memory tool is awesome.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2007)

mine at stock speed


----------



## Black Light (Nov 14, 2007)

I messed around with my settings and I got to the 9K mark


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2007)

Slight OC and a LITTLE mem tweaking


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2007)

Black Light said:


> I messed around with my settings and I got to the 9K mark



hehe I'll be back


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> hehe I'll be back


You thrive on competition, don't you, dm? lol


----------



## erocker (Nov 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> hehe I'll be back



I want to see these "settings".


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> hehe I'll be back



can you hit 3.5ghz on that fx?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2007)

Well I was going for 3.356 (I have done 3.4 for 30 secs before LOL)

But now my machine doesnt boot at all.......black screen of death.

Pulled the mem chips and burn you to the touch.

Lets just say that last run I was really going to go for it. LOL

Who knows maybe it will come back on after it cools for a bit.......


----------



## erocker (Nov 14, 2007)

You must have a new phenom system in the works.  Cause, if I wasn't planning on upgrading soon, there is no way in hell I'm pushing my system that hard?!


----------



## Black Light (Nov 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> You thrive on competition, don't you, dm? lol




That's why I tweaked my comp


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2007)

erocker said:


> You must have a new phenom system in the works.  Cause, if I wasn't planning on upgrading soon, there is no way in hell I'm pushing my system that hard?!




Well  it isn't coming back on. So for now I have 2ed place



Congrats


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Well  it isn't coming back on. So for now I have 2ed place
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats


You cranked 2.5v thru the ram, didn't you? lol


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2007)

2.4


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> 2.4



i have never went past 2.3v


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> 2.4


How many time I gotta tell ya? 2.4V = D9 death eventually. lol Do you even have a fan on them?

Oh, and I thought you ordered a 5000+ BE?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> How many time I gotta tell ya? 2.4V = D9 death eventually. lol Do you even have a fan on them?
> 
> Oh, and I thought you ordered a 5000+ BE?


I think my ram is running D9's that is why i NEVER got past 2.3v and i even have a fan on them but most of teh time it runs at 2v...I know u weren't talk n 2 me


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think my ram is running D9's that is why i NEVER got past 2.3v and i even have a fan on them but most of teh time it runs at 2v...I know u weren't talk n 2 me


I run mine at 2.3v 24/7. I'll do 2.4 for a quick bench or two, but I have a fan on them. The fan makes a huge difference. (Antec Spot Cool)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I run mine at 2.3v 24/7. I'll do 2.4 for a quick bench or two, but I have a fan on them. The fan makes a huge difference. (Antec Spot Cool)



i had the spot cool and i hated it. The thing wouldn't stay were i had it pointed... Come to think about it i don't know what i did with it. I just have a 80mm fan over mine... if you haven't seen my rig you can click evil spider man to see how i have it set up.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2007)

Nick89 said:


> can a mod delete this post its supposed to have a pic.


You can actually delete it yourself, by editing it.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> How many time I gotta tell ya? 2.4V = D9 death eventually. lol Do you even have a fan on them?
> 
> Oh, and I thought you ordered a 5000+ BE?



I had that for a week.....

I have had them at 2.5 lots of times.

Death runs is what I like to call them



I did have a fan on them, but that was removed the other day and not put back in place.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I had that for a week.....
> 
> I have had them at 2.5 lots of times.
> 
> ...



Why'd you get rid of the BE?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Why'd you get rid of the BE?



i also wanted to know that...


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2007)

And pos, you may want to edit that. You can get banned for it.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2007)

You locked up my slow computer with that......I wasnt impressed with it. The FX does better with slower clocks.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> You locked up my slow computer with that......I wasnt impressed with it. The FX does better with slower clocks.


How high did the BE go?

And Jesus Christ pos, edit that post. It's lagging my machine for God's sake!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 14, 2007)

yes please edit it,i think it making my overclock unstable


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> How high did the BE go?
> 
> And Jesus Christ pos, edit that post. It's lagging my machine for God's sake!



I got it up to 3.3 but the FX was faster at 3.0/


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I got it up to 3.3 but the FX was faster at 3.0/


Hmmm, I wouldn't have imagined the difference to be that great. I will say that I noticed that my Brisbane's memory performance suffered if I *didn't* use a half multi.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2007)

Well I think my memory controller is dead on the CPU. So looks like I'll be out of the benchmarking for a little while


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Well I think my memory controller is dead on the CPU. So looks like I'll be out of the benchmarking for a little while


RMA possible? And what did you do, stick another set of ram in? Are you sure it's not the board?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2007)

It's just like the last time when I fryed the memory controller. Well sending it in for a RMA would be a no LOL


So Wile E is that all your machine can do?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> It's just like last time I fryed a memory controller. Well sending it in for a RMA would be a no LOL
> 
> 
> So Wile E is that all your machine can do?


Why no RMA?

And yeah, no matter how many volts, this is the limit of this CPU. The only thing I can do is lower the multi, and go for a higher fsb.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2007)

Tighter ram settings? It can make the difference.

No RMAing it because I oced it to death/


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Tighter ram settings? It can make the difference.
> 
> No RMAing it because I oced it to death/


It's an OCing chip. Besides, what they don't know, won't hurt them. lol.

I had the ram's sub timings as tight as they would go. Need to do more research before I mess with the sub-timings in the program tho. Have no idea what half that stuff is. lol


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2007)

I found the bottom is better to be turned up for the most part. I played with it for a while, and had several BSODs before I found the best(So far the best). I still think I could of pulled 950-10 out of my machine.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 14, 2007)

so what exactly have you blown up today?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> so what exactly have you blown up today?


lol. His cpu, he thinks.


----------



## Black Light (Nov 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Tighter ram settings? It can make the difference.
> 
> No RMAing it because I oced it to death/




Dude that seriously blows


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 14, 2007)

Here we go 











Aww that sucks DaMulta


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2007)

Did some more tweaking, this as far as I can get with what I got. At least for now


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Nov 17, 2007)

God, it won't let me run it at all, though I am the admin, it says "must be an administator to run this program".

Also, there is no option when I right click to run as an admin as others have.

I wanna start it up, at least. Any advice on getting it to work?


----------



## a111087 (Nov 18, 2007)

i'm don't know if it will work, but try safe mode, then go to administrator and run it from there or, give your account adm. rights


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2007)

I have have heard that .10 doesnt work but only on 790x motherboards.


----------



## peach1971 (Nov 19, 2007)

Here´s mine:
Not too bad for 939 single core with nForce3, I think.






By the way:


----------



## peach1971 (Nov 20, 2007)

> Our test system scored 7667 with the Phenom 9900 running on Windows Vista Ultimate 32-bit.


 http://www.legitreviews.com/article/597/11/






No need for me to upgrade to Phenom! 
Only 694 points difference. LOL


----------



## Black Light (Nov 20, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/597/11/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow I beat the phenom by the looks of things my next upgrade won't be till AM3


----------



## cooler (Nov 20, 2007)

only 7667 for phenom ??


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 20, 2007)

Black Light said:


> wow I beat the phenom by the looks of things my next upgrade won't be till AM3








I don't think so.....


----------



## mandelore (Nov 20, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I don't think so.....



lols ^^


----------



## Black Light (Nov 20, 2007)

lol I meant the score


----------



## mandelore (Nov 20, 2007)

Black Light said:


> lol I meant the score



yes, and that score was got at sub 2ghz, now picture it at 3ghz,


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 20, 2007)

Black Light said:


> lol I meant the score



Look at the clock speed that they used LOL


----------



## mandelore (Nov 20, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Look at the clock speed that they used LOL



since the 9900 is able to go 3+ ghz on air, id like to see its overdrive score


----------



## bloodse3ker (Nov 27, 2007)

Please Help!! It says to run it as Administrator but I am


----------



## trog100 (Nov 28, 2007)

6000+ at 3.350 gig.. what the phenom has to beat i spose..






trog


----------



## pt (Nov 28, 2007)

it doesn't work on my laptop with a amd gpu, cpu, and chipset


----------



## Wile E (Nov 29, 2007)

New cpu and new score for Wile E. I bought a 6400+, to hold me over till spring. Instead of phase in the spring, I'm gonna do a full system build.

Anyway, here's my new score, 9546. CPU at 3487MHz. I would push higher, but my load temps are 58C, and I don't want to push any more volts until I get my water loop put back together.

I believe this puts me on top.


----------



## wizard23 (Nov 29, 2007)

good for a single core .........i thing......


----------



## Wile E (Nov 29, 2007)

wizard23 said:


> good for a single core .........i thing......


What single core? Mine is a dual core. Or are you referring to yours. If you are referring to yours, I don't see a screen shot.


----------



## peach1971 (Nov 29, 2007)

> 6000+ at 3.350 gig.. what the phenom has to beat i spose..


I guess it won´t until... 2010? 



> 9546


----------



## peach1971 (Nov 29, 2007)

*UPDATED SCORE LIST*



> Perf User
> 9546 Wile_E
> 9118 trog100
> 9017 Black Light
> ...


----------



## trog100 (Nov 29, 2007)

ah.. but mine was just done at an everyday use setting with all the normal crap running.. i will teak it and do a bench run.. he he

trog


----------



## wizard23 (Dec 3, 2007)

to my system sorry .....


----------



## OD-Church (Dec 3, 2007)

lol


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 3, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> *UPDATED SCORE LIST*



LOLs still last! woot


----------



## pt (Dec 4, 2007)

OD-Church said:


> lol



same here


----------



## cooler (Dec 9, 2007)

i just notice that phenom has the highest integer computation 13760 
other score just normal :shadedshu
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/597/11/

here mine on vista64.i should get better score in xp   (notice my memory speed suck)


----------



## Wile E (Dec 10, 2007)

trog100 said:


> ah.. but mine was just done at an everyday use setting with all the normal crap running.. i will teak it and do a bench run.. he he
> 
> trog


My everyday setting is 3.4GHz.

Besides, this is a bench, everyday settings aren't necessary for such short runs.

Once I get my h20 up and running again, my everyday settings will likely be around 3.5. The heat is just too much for my Freezer64 Pro to handle.


----------



## cooler (Dec 18, 2007)

my update score now in window xp x64
amd 5600x2 @ 31xx


----------



## peach1971 (Aug 20, 2008)

Testing my new budget stuff  (MB+CPU+RAM+VideoCard = 233,39 EUR / 342,80 US$):






*UPDATED SCORE LIST* 2008-AUG-20


> Perf User
> 9546 Wile_E
> 9118 trog100
> 9017 Black Light
> ...


----------



## kysg (Aug 21, 2008)

Man does this thing like phenoms at all??

my sys seems like a joke to this thing...


----------



## hat (Aug 21, 2008)

try filling out your system specs so we at least know what you're talking about


----------



## kysg (Aug 21, 2008)

I really gotta add a sig...

CPU: AMD phenom x3 8450
mobo: gigabyte 780g s2h,
RAM: 4gb OCZ platinum ddr 1066 2x2gb
Vid: powercolor radeon 4850 512 mb
hdd: seagate Es.2 32mb cache 250gb
psu: xigmatek 650w...

umm hdd isn't in AHCI but I think that doesn't do anything,


----------



## Wile E (Aug 21, 2008)

You don't have to make a sig. Go to your User CP for this site, then click on "Edit System Specs" in the left hand column. After you fill it out, your system specs should show up in a drop down menu under your avatar and info when you post.


----------



## nanohead (Aug 23, 2008)

AOD is basically a compromise.   It works on different motherboards in different ways.   I gave up on it long ago


----------

